# coyotes like soybeans ?



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

Guys have you seen coyotes eat soybeans. I have 3-4 pics over 20 minutes of one going thru the fresh cut bean field. Looks like he was chowing down for a while


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are omnivores, and will anything that is nutritious for them, berries, nuts, corn, apples all on the menu. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Seen this one eat a NAP Spitfire last week. Lol. My boy got a doe that night also.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I might be the only one but I have perhaps mmore than a small amount of empathy for them. They can't go against Mother Nature and "stop" over populating their(now) small living areas. That means not much available for them to "survive" on(which is what keeps all wild living things going). Being "opportunists", even field crops will have to do! I wonder how many days they don't find something to eat for subsistance? Did you every see a FAt coyote?? I've read that there are even coyotes living in Central Park! An amazing tribute to their determination and adaptability! That said, I have no problem with culling them when an occasion presents itself. If you want to shoot something, the tremendous number of Raccoons(and groundhogs) these days might be a good place to focus on however! Leave them lay where they fall-the coyotes will thank you!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They can and will survive anywhere.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Kill them Devil dogs!! Been out twice this week and same ole only tawny fox showed up. But I was set to hunt last Tuesday but apparently for the first time I snoozed and I lost! Dayum!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

They will pick up corn cobs with or without corn on them.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

The coyotes have overrun my hunting area. I could count on one hand the number of coyotes I've come across in the last 5 years, but in the last month and a half, I've seen a total of 7 coyotes while scouting and hunting. After I fill the freezer with Bambi and her boyfriend, I'll be looking to collect some coyote tails.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree I have been feeding the deer with corn and apples and I do have pictures of the devil dogs eating both.


----------

